# newb question: what is this on my Azoo regulator



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

I recently bought some lights from a fellow hobbyist and he very generously gave me an Azoo regulator with a solenoid and a Red Sea needle valve. I am new to CO2 and am not sure what valve is attached to the solenoid (brass valve with brass knob). See below. So, what is this thing? Another needle valve? The only marking I see on it is "J5"

Thanks.










One more question: Is the Fabco NV 55 a good enough valve to prevent End of Tank Dump on a single stage regulator like the Azoo?


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

the bras valve is indeed another needle valve


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

So the issue is whether the brass valve is another redundant needle valve or simply an on/off valve. Given the fact that it is threaded and presumably adjustable leads me to believe it is more than an on/off valve. Why would someone install 2 needle valves?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

^?
its a needle valve... i don't see a second one in the picture.
co2->reg->solenoid->needle valve with no needle valve you just have a female port from the solenoid uselessly spewing out co2. 
lucky... a free co2 reg.


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

What I think is another needle valve is the black plastic 'thing' you see to the left of the regulator. It has 2 suction cups on it and it says Red Sea. It also appears to be adjustable. It has air lines coming into and out of it.

Yes, I did get lucky


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

the needle valve on your regulator might be faulty or worn out


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

What has me confused is the fact that the person added the Red Sea valve, leading me to believe that the brass valve was something else. Oh well, I plan on going with a Fabco valve.

Does anyone have an idea what brand valve is on the solenoid now? IT doesn't look like the Fabco NV-55.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

I have one of these regulators w/ nearly the same set up. The brass needle valve was not very good and did not allow for the needed level of control. I just leave that one fully open and adjust using the needle valve further downstream.

-Roy


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Git it. Thanks everyone.


----------

